# Casper Smart: Intim-Tätowierung für Jennifer Lopez?



## beachkini (6 Juni 2012)

*Viele belächeln die Beziehung von Jennifer Lopez und Casper Smart. Grund dafür ist der Altersunterschied von 18 Jahren*​
Mit vielen kostspieligen, exklusiven Geschenken, hat Latina Jennifer Lopez(42) ihrem jungen Lover Casper Smart(24) in der Vergangenheit ihre Liebe beweisen wollen. Nun fühlte sich wohl Casper Smart gezwungen, auch mal in der Situation des Schenkenden zu sein und soll sich glatt für seine liebste J.Lo tätowiert haben lassen. Nach Angaben des Magazins “The Inquisitr, entschied sich Casper Smart ganz unkonventionell gegen Herzchen und andere Liebessymbole, sondern griff zum Äußersten und ließ sich den Namen seiner Flamme in die Haut stechen.

Doch das Tattoo wäre nicht Liebesbeweis genug, würde es nicht an einer äußerst pikanten Stelle den Körper des 24-Jährigen verzieren. So soll Smart den Namen seiner Jennifer Lopez in Tinte ganz exklusiv neben seinem besten Stück verewigt haben. Nicht schlecht Herr Smart, denn im Gegensatz zu J.Los materiellen Aufmerksamkeiten, ist dieses Geschenk immerhin für die Ewigkeit. Laut der “New York Post” war Jennifer Lopez über das Geschenk ihres Liebsten ganz aus dem Häuschen. “Jennifer findet alle seine Tattoos sexy. Aber dieses gefällt ihr aus offensichtlichen Gründen ganz besonders.”, berichtete ein Insider gegenüber “New York Post”.

Sollte an den Gerüchten um eine Intim-Tätowierung die J.Lo’s Namen trägt wirklich etwas dran sein, so schlägt Casper Smart damit gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe: Zum einen beweist er J.Lo seine Liebe auf eine unübliche Art und Weise und zum anderen nimmt er damit allen Kritikern den Wind aus den Segeln. Was die Beziehung von Jennifer Lopez und Casper Smart angeht, findet sich nämlich so mancher Kritiker, der behauptet, der junge Smart wolle nur etwas von J.Lo’s Ruhm und Geld und sie bräuchte nach ihrer Ehe einfach ein wenig Spaß.


----------



## Punisher (6 Juni 2012)

Mal schauen, wie lange die Beziehung hält


----------

